# عرض ولفترة محدوده ..كلايف كريستيان " عطـر الشيوخ والملوك " بسعر مغري



## إيكو للعطورات (6 يناير 2013)

**********************
للسيدات فقط
فرصة عمل بدون تفرغ في مجال العطورات
أحصلي على صندوق العينات وانطلقي في عالم التجارة
بدون راس مال وبدون مخاطره فريق عمل نسائي
لمنهم في الرياض تدريب مجاني في مجال التسويق
عمولات من 1500 ريال الى 6000 ريال شهرياً
للاستفسار0565044634
**********************
*************************************************


كلايف كريستيان ... ​ 
اسم لندني ارتبط بالترف المطلق 
كيف لا وهو من يصنع العطور الملكية النقية جدا ... والتي تتوق كل نفس إلى استنشاق عبيرها ​ 
إنه مصمم الأثاث الفاخر الذي بدأ رحلته العطرية عام 1999 ..
قدم أربعة عطور رجالية وأربعة عطور نسائية تحمل نفس الإسم ..​ 
إنه 
.​ 
" الفخامه في أبهى صورها "​ 
عبارة كهذه فقط نستطيع بها وصف هذه العطور
الأسطورية..​ 
الاّن
.
.
فرصة لن تعوض :​ 
عطر الملوك والشيوخ " كلايف كريستيان " بسعر مغري ..​ 
...
العبوه ب 60 ريال فقط ​ 
الحجم : 50 مل ..​ 

.​ 

الرائحـه مطابقة للأصلي تماما ..
بعبوات فاخرة ومميزه ​ 

التصنيع يتم عن طريق مشرف كيمياء متخصص في صناعة العطور​ 



الثبات مضمون 24 ساعة​ 

أشكـال العبوات :​ 


​ 


الأنواع المتوفرة :​ 


الاخضر :​ 




​ 



العطر يحتوي على عبير الحمضيات الكلاسيكية القديم لتضفي طابعا راقيا و أنيقا للعطر ، كما يحوى روائح باقة نادرة من الأخشاب العطرية مع المسك النقي التوابل و الأزهار . يتم إنشاء العطر وفقا للمعايير و الأساليب المستخدمة في الأصل من قبل صانعي عطور التاج الملكي. جميع المكونات النباتية تم إنتقائها بشكل صارم من أجل إظهار الطابع الاستثنائي للعطر وهذا العطر تحفة فنية ، يرسل لك العطر وابلا من الروائح الرائعة ليصحبك في رحلة من الحمضيات و الأعشاب الخضراء وتلاحظ التوابل , هذا العطر يدوم طويلا وهو عطر ثابت على الجلد ويلتصق بالملابس ​ 

البني :​ 







​ 


الذهبي :​ 




​ 



الاسود الرجالي X:​ 






​ 



عطر حديث يمتاز بشخصية ملكية قيادية
زجاجة سوداء رائعة وغطاء على شكل تاج
مكونات خشبية لاذعة طبيعية
مكوناته العليا هي البرغموت والتوابل والهال والزنجبيل وثمر العرعر
مكوناته المتوسطة هي زيت السامباك وهيديون الياسمين وزيت البمنتو والسوسن
مكوناته الأساسية هي الكهرمان وزيت الفيتيفر وخشب الأرز والطحلب والقرفة والفانيليا​ 


التوصيل:​ 

مجاناً لجميع مناطق المملكة عن طريق زاجل، ​ 
وداخل الرياض :​ 
التسليم يدا بيد​ 




كما يوجد توصيل لجميع دول الخليج ..​ 
لتصنيع العطورات الخاصة والتعبئة والتغليف للكميات 600 حبة وما فوق 
التواصل على جوال 0542224355​ 
للتواصل :​ 


الاتصال على :​ 


0565044634​ 

أو ارسال رسالة على الإيميل :​ 


[email protected]​




تابعوا جديدناعلى الفيس بوك :​ 


â€«ط¥ظٹظƒظˆ ظ„ظ„ط¹ط·ظˆط±ط§طھ | Facebookâ€¬​ 
وعلى تويتر :
https://twitter.com/sadap_3​
نتشرف بخدمتكـم ..​ 






والله الموفق​ 


رقم حساب مصرف الراجحي​ 


مؤسسة صدى العطور للتجارة​



355608010166610​ 

جميع عطورات الماركات العالميـة بأسعـار خياليـة 

http://www.tjarksa.com/t47092.html





​


----------

